

Ontario schools to teach financial literacy - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/investment-ideas/investor-education/ontario-schools-to-teach-financial-literacy/article1348708/

======
philk
It's a nice idea but I think they'd be better off teaching impulse control
overall as:

a) Curriculums are already overburdened, and

b) Lots of people have a handle on financial management, they just don't
implement what they know.

c) Impulse control is valuable across a range of domains (including
financial).

The effect of better impulse control at an early stage was demonstrated
famously in Walter Mischel's Marshmallow Experiment:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshmallow_experiment>

